# Need a fishing partner



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Mine just bailed on me. Docking off in arroyo city if anyone's interested. Leaving in about an hour. So whoevers ready or I guess I'll ride solo


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Cougar sc-17 with a 50 tohatsu.


----------

